# Toy Poodles Hiking In Snow❄️⛄️



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

A New Years tradition for my family is to go for a hike on New Year's Day. This year we hiked our favorite part of the Pacific Crest Trail. There was so much snow! It was a blast and the poodles absolutely loved it! Killa couldn't walk much because she got some abscesses on her toes and had a bandage that couldn't get wet, but I put her down a few times where there wasn't much snow, and on the beach so she could play a bit. 

http://youtu.be/oDDJnoaeLgY


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah poodle fun coupled with Family tradition to bring in the New Year


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a spectacular way to spend the day! Great fun to view and see your adorable, obedient, fun loving poodles. Wish Chagall and I could have joined you! (Nothing like inviting oneself, huh?!)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What a nice New Year's tradition to be out in such beautiful country as a family, doggies included! It looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

What a wonderful way to spend New Years Day! It looked like so much fun for all of you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a joy to watch them!!!! Branna seems to be your 'explorer' with Killa close behind, while Winter 'wants' to go but needs to check in with Mom! What a great peek at their personalities!!!!! They are just darling!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you every one. I am very surprised that they had so much fun. I thought they would be like "eewwww get me out of this snow!" But nope they couldn't wait to get down. Poor Killa was whining the whole time to get out of her carrier. I wish she could have walked a bit more. Chagall's mom I sure wish you guys could have joined us too. I bet you two are much more prepared to deal with the snow! We had no clue it would still be there, it was a nice surprise. MollyMuiMa you are so right I had to keep calling Branna back she wanted to just go! Of course when Killa was allowed to follow she would she loves her big sis. And Winter my sweet little surprising Winter, such a mommies boy. Although he did take off with his older sister after the video ended. They went with the rest of the group that was faster, lol. And we even met a very well behaved GSD that they decided they would go after (barking) but he was nice and very obedient to his owner. Made me miss my Micah, she loved that trail.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

This is her enjoying a swim years ago. It was a bit further up from where we were in the video. There was a rock slide that now blocks that part of the trail. 















She loves to catch water!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Great video. As usual the dogs no matter how large or small, end up with the most excercise. :ridinghorse:


----------



## misha (Nov 25, 2014)

That is such a fun idea for New Years, I think I found my new New Years Day activity. Your dogs are such little cuties! Too adorable.


----------

